# How do i clean driftwood?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I have 2 pieces of driftwood that came with the 55 gal, how do I clean it, does warm water clean it okay so that it's fish safe? They are dusty and have been in a turtle tank and have a little bit of purple residue that was on the sides of the tank also.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You need to boil it for about an hour before you put it in your tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never boiled broiled or roasted driftwood....or rocks either...just rinsed them off with hot water and a scrub brush...
while people may not like water that is stained from the tannins in the wood ; but most fish love it...but then who cares what the fish like....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol, I was just always told to boil it. I was just talking with a friend about this and he said he just washes off the dirt and drops it in. So I guess it's up to you. I would be worried about the reptile chemicals on it. And whatever the purple color is that you said is on it.

And I almost spit the soda on myself when I read "who cares what the fish like" lol


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

The purple came off real easy from the tank sides so I will try to put it in a plastic tub of hot water and scrub it off. How about this- I let it sit in hot water for 15 min, scrub it, take out the water and replace it with clean hot water and let it soak for another 15 min. I really wanted to use it.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Boiling it is best. It's also supposed to help it sink, but that hasn't worked well for me...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

After being in a turtle tank there is no way I'm putting that in a pot for food unless I can find and old pot somewhere but my sink water can get really hot, it hurts and I think if I soak and scrub enough that will do the job but how long do I soak it for?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Why would you put it in your tank if your scared to put it in a pot you can clean? If it scares you to put it in something that can be washed I would not put it in your tank. 

What do you use when your sick lol. I always put a big pot next to my bed when I'm throwing up for a backup before I get to the toilet.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually just started cleaning some driftwood myself. I put it in a icechest(its a big piece) and sat around for 3 hours boiling water and poring it in it. Then my grandpa laughed and told me i could have just hooked up the hose to the water heater just be careful. Which i finished it with and it worked well. Also the icechest keeps it hot for longer.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

well ok they are kinda big my though was put in my anubias weeks before the fish and if they do ok do you think it will be safe? And do u guys even know what the purple stuff is from, there isnt much at all on the wood but there was a lot on the front piece of glass of the tank and it came off real easy. Could it be food related and turtle or fish related? I dont know anything about turtles. I will talk to the people at my lfs about it when i get my filter for the 55 (i wont set the 55 up until 7/3).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

probably a form of algae..


----------

